# a little darker than usual



## deven.marie (Nov 22, 2008)

but i liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





okay so heres what i used:

Face:
Smashbox camera -ready foundation - M3/4
Sue Devitt triple c-weed pressed powder - nullarbor plain
MAC beauty powder blush - serenely

Eyes:
TooFaced eyeshadow insurance
face powder (sue devit, same as above) on the lid
NYX black eyeliner to "cut the crease"
MAC eyeshadow - Carbon, embark, and fig. 1 above the crease
studio gear eyeshadow - naive pink to highlight
UD 24/7 liner - zero
UD liquid liner - perversion
TooFaced lash injection mascara
Ardell falsies #101 (i think?)

Lips:
UD 24/7 lipliner - gash
MAC l/s - diva
MAC l/g - supreme


please excuse my crazy ass eyebrows. i took these before i finished them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







with and without the l/g


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG-- all i can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh wow, I love all of it! The eyes and lips look so good together.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

HOLY hotness.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

this really suits your face. beautifulllll


----------



## Hilly (Nov 22, 2008)

Soooo fierce!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW! This is really hot!


----------



## tragicromance13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Love THIS! You're very beautiful.


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 23, 2008)

wow this is very sexy


----------



## versace (Nov 23, 2008)

i love all your fotds you are really talented


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow this is hot..and you´re hot!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

wow so pretty.. i love it


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 23, 2008)

Amazing...simply amazing!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 23, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 23, 2008)

~dark & sexy~ luv it!


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 23, 2008)

you're like Kim Kardashian.. but hotter!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

LOve love it!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 23, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 23, 2008)

Girl, you're gorgeous!


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 24, 2008)

ahhh. thanksssss so much everyone!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_you're like Kim Kardashian.. but hotter!!_

 
yay! she is my wife


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet Mother Mary I LOVE This Look!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Nov 25, 2008)

You look great in this look!


----------



## Penn (Nov 26, 2008)

LOVE this look, everything looks amazing especially your lips! You are so beautiful!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 26, 2008)

Looooove the cut crease on you, you wear it beautifully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always love to see your looks!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 26, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Nov 26, 2008)

super pretty!!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 26, 2008)

gracias mamacitasss


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 26, 2008)

Love the cut crease and the lips


----------



## User67 (Nov 26, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 26, 2008)

i have all those colors =] im going to have to try that


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 27, 2008)

Love lOve lOve.


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 27, 2008)

you're gorgeous and the makeup is hot... daymn, lol, I wish I could that, can you do a tutorial please?


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xllmodelcece* 

 
_i have all those colors =] im going to have to try that_

 

oo let me see when you do!!


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_you're gorgeous and the makeup is hot... daymn, lol, I wish I could that, can you do a tutorial please?_

 

i plan on doing a tut for this and the rainbow look. i just need to stop being lazy and do it


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2008)

i love the bold eyes/bold lips on you.


----------



## Pamcakes (Nov 27, 2008)

pure hotness! love that shade of red on u


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

fabulous!


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG, so freaking sexy and SULTRY!!! I looooove it!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2008)

The lips are hot!!! You look fab.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 17, 2008)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 17, 2008)

SEXY SEXY SEXY is all I can say.


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 17, 2008)

yay thank you all again!


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 17, 2008)

hotttttttt!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 17, 2008)

woah, this look is totally hot. you look gorgeous! love the eyes and lips!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 17, 2008)

that is a gorgeous look! You are lovely and so is that serenly blush!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

hot as h*ll! model status!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks amazing on you!!


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 18, 2008)

awesome job with the crease!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Look!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Look!!


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 18, 2008)

Love the lips!!!


----------



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! This Look Is Hot!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2008)

Hotness! What do you use on your eye brows?


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hotness! What do you use on your eye brows?_

 
usually its maybelline define-a-brow in soft black, set with anastasia clear brow gel.

or I sometimes use revlon's brow pencil in black, on one end its the pencil and on the other end its tinted brow gel


----------



## Laurie (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooooooohh myy!!.. I'm in love!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 25, 2008)

I am not usually a fan of cut crease, but you make it HOT


----------



## mishameesh (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG!  I'm speechless!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 27, 2008)

Perfectly gorgeous! wow!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 1, 2009)

this is so cute on you. i love how you cut the crease i need to learn how to do that.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 1, 2009)

Gooorgeous, love it!


----------

